
Wired: Why 5G Makes Me Reconsider the Health Effects of Cellphones - calebm
https://www.wired.com/story/why-5g-makes-reconsider-health-effects-cellphones/
======
calebm
I'm curious of the HN crowd's views on this topic. Personally, I have
concerns. I don't know any damage would be caused by 5G, but I also don't know
it would be damage free.

And with something as potentially big as nationwide 5G deployment, it seems to
me that more scientifically-rigorous answers should be in order.

~~~
lm28469
As I said somewhere else, for decades we told us asbestos and lead in paint
were ok. Big economical incentive + no study on health effect + lots of
experts raising their voices = red flag imho.

That being said we're all mostly ok with living in city centers and breathing
constant exhaust fumes, I suspect most people just don't care that much about
their health.

~~~
tmm84
I agree with the above asbestos and lead stuff. Even tobacco had the same
thing going on when they knew well in advance it was bad.

Most people only care when it affects someone they love.

When I see big cell towers next to or on top of places where people live/work
it scares me. I know we need towers but why take the risk of exposing yourself
to radiation (even if studies show it is okay).

------
londons_explore
Read this before commenting:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_phone_radiation_and_hea...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_phone_radiation_and_health)

------
KiDD
Don't care. People with turn into angry mobs about anything these days.

